# Maggie ate a crab....HELP!!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. this is a first, haven't heard this one yet.

I wouldn't worry about the crab making her sick. My first thought was the sharp edges of the shell and if that might hurt her stomach or intestines. But if she's acting fine, and the crab made it down to her stomach okay, I bet it makes it the rest of the way through?

But I wonder, are crab shells easily digestible? I would think so, but I'm not sure. Definitely talk to your vet or maybe someone here knows.

Daisy would do something like that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of good calcium in those shell. My boys find them on the beach all the time and enjoy crunching on them. I've never had a problem with them having a problem digesting them. Certainly keep a close watch but I'm pretty sure she will be fine.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My Maggie ate a crab shell about a year ago. It didn't do much to her aside from scratching her throat and making her cough...I took her to the vet, and he gave her meds to ease the swelling until it healed...so, if she starts coughing, take her to the vet.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

if you are worried lots of small meals throughout the next few days will help for her to procduce alot of stool so it surrounds any sharp edges that might exist and help them pass easily but it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crabs*

I am grateful for all the people on this forum that know something about crabs.
Sounds like Maggie will be fine!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Should be fine. We live in crab country and both Sam and Ike would get a hold of raw and cooked crab parts and wolf them down, oyster shells too. No tummy upset or bowel problems. Sam would actually go into the woods to find Hubby's oyster shell discards and eat them. He never had an upset.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Like everyone else said, it should be fine. Your only worry would be scratching and swelling caused by the actual eating (gorging?) event. The shells of sea creatures are made of calcium carbonate and are very easily digested by stomach acid - it's a cool chemistry experiment actually, it all slowly melts. So you don't need to worry about it harming the intestines or anything. So don't worry and only go to the vet if you are worried about soreness/coughing.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. 

It's been almost two hours and Maggie is acting like her crazy old self still =) 

I feel so much better, thanks again!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Giving a dog bread also is a way to coat any sharp protrusions, but it sounds like the shell will be dealt with by the stomach acids.


----------

